

Why you should build your product in public - rrhoover
http://ryanhoover.me/post/83426962555/why-you-should-build-your-product-in-public

======
enbrill
I've tried to build in public many times, but it sucks.

1\. Spend more time to make the project public. 2\. Most of the time no one
gives you any feedback. 3\. People do give feedback, you make improvements,
and they disappear. Once that happens you're back to #2.

It's painful talking to yourself, especially after iterating several times,
and spending the extra time to make it public.

------
jonshariat
I couldnt help but smile when I got your email. Brilliant use of feedback
tools like redpen and inVision.

Especially since your audience has so much product design knowledge, tapping
into that works perfectly.

I am so curious how this would play out for an audience who is not as tech
savvy. My gut says it would still be highly beneficial and useful.

~~~
rrhoover
Thanks, Jon. :)

You're right, the feedback given by the Product Hunt community is unique and
not representative of the average consumer. Since they are the users of the
product, their feedback is highly relevant; however, like all people, they too
don't really know what they want sometimes so it still takes intuition and
experience to interpret effectively.

------
ballard
I'm interested in this. An app that shares your work-mode laptop to the web
more/less all the time would be interesting. Is there anything that can do
this in 1-to-web way for free (or willing to exchange for feedback) and where
the viewer doesn't need a special viewer plugin (html5/h264)? Vimeo, Ustream
broadcasting?

~~~
rrhoover
This isn't exactly what you're describing but you might be able to use
Sqwiggle for this. They have an API you can hack on.

~~~
ballard
Seems the same as google hangouts more/less.

Looking for something that's 1:N anonymously without a viewer plugin... has a
page somewhere that shows a live feed: vimeo, ustream or YT but free to
stream.

------
jtzou
Takes balls to do this, especially given so many detractors out there.

 _glares at HN commmunity_

~~~
codinghorror
You should already be your own biggest detractor, all day, erry day. If you
aren't, you're in for a rude awakening.

------
wilbertliu
To be honest, i think this suggestion can only applied to someone that
'backed-by-community'.

Normal people that don't have 'friends' will not getting much feedback when
trying to do so.

What do you think, communities? :)

------
ASquare
I'm taking baby steps in this direction with my startup but the biggest reason
I can is because of people like Ryan that provide the inspiration to do so.

~~~
rrhoover
Thanks, ASquare. :)

I've been inspired by the startups I mention in the post and a few people in
particular: Joel from Buffer, Sandi from Quibb, and Danielle from Mattermark.

------
maximesalomon
This is the way it should be done. Honest and transparent ! Big up to Ryan for
his hard work

~~~
rrhoover
Thanks, Maxime! You and the Algolia folks have been awesome supporters. :)

------
MIT_Hacker
OMG THIS IS THE BEST THING I’VE EVER READ. CHANGED MY LIFE.

But seriously, I try to over share with my close friends because I know I can
handle their criticism. Impressed by Ryan's courage to receive such personal
feedback from anyone on the internet.

~~~
logicallee
You're getting downvoted, but it's not really clear why. I'll upvote you if
you explain what you meant. It seems like to the downvoter, you are being
snarkily sarcastic with your caps.

Whereas, perhaps you are satirizing snarkily sarcastic comments? Or you
genuinely feel that way? If you explain a bit I'm sure your comment will do
fine.

